
End of tech cycle? - perseusprime11
http://blog.eladgil.com/2016/07/end-of-cycle.html?m=1
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12044872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12044872)

